# Ear Fullness



## nsclark2 (Dec 20, 2008)

What would you suggest me using for a diagnosis of Ear Fullness.  Patient also has Allergic Rhinitis.  Thanks!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Dec 24, 2008)

My opinion is that ear fullness is a symptom, not a diagnosis. what is causing the ear fullness. ex: Eustachan tube dysfunction. Cerumen?
As far as Allergic Rhinitis. it would be 477.x depending on what?


----------



## tjanz1418 (Jan 28, 2009)

We use 388.40.


----------

